# Job offer in Riyadh, need advice in visa and iqama



## Laurarobz (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello, 

My husband has been offered a job with a company in Riyadh as a plant manager. However they have had problems getting the visa for this job title due to him not having a degree (despite him having many years experience). So they have provided a visa with the job title production mechanic technician. 

We need to know the implications of this as we understand this is the job that will be put onto the Iqama. Does anyone know will this job allow my husband to get a family visa for me?

Also I have heard that the job title on your Iqama affects the visa you get when you arrive. Will the job title of production mechanic technician allow him to have a multiple entry and exit visa? We have friends in Bahrain that we want to visit.

I have looked online for more details but can not seem to find a straight answer. Any advice provided is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------

